# Post your Gary Fisher bike pics here!



## appleSSeed (Nov 17, 2005)

Looking for more Gary Fisher pictures and didn't find many, I'll post mine up later tonight..need to get the bar tape wrapped and dial in the fit

:thumbsup:


----------



## appleSSeed (Nov 17, 2005)

Well, I finally took a picture, close to two months later.


----------

